# A/C Conversion



## BigHeed87 (Dec 18, 2005)

Im about to change the bad a/c pump in my car and I was wondering if it can be a straight conversion to r-134a gas instead of the costly r-12 freeon. Has anyone ever done this conversion before? If so, what is invovled? Thanks.


----------

